# Bass spawning or pre spawn



## high noon (Mar 8, 2010)

At what temp do bass spawn, in ne ohio? What is a good bait for pre spawn. Water temp on my lake is 58.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

The majority of the fish in a lake with 58 degree temps is most likely pre spawn. But there is probably a few spawning now in there due to the time of year and longer hours of daylight. I fished a lake today where there was some gaurding fry but most were on beds. Water temp was 68. The lake I fished today seemed like the spawn is in full swing. A lot of bedding fish only a few gaurding fry.


----------

